# Cineharp gets time engine and a makeover (Update Live)



## mikebarry (Jul 12, 2010)

We've been working on a makeover for CineHarp based upon lots of user feedback for improvements. It will be a *free update* to all CineHarp owners.









-New GUI
-One Harp Glissandi Patch with key switches for tunings
-Repetition scripting for pluck patch
-Time Locking Glissandi! Just like HWW
-Custom Reverb 
-Center, Left, Right Placement
-EQ with presets

As of today it is out, July 13th 2010.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Cineharp gets time engine and a makeover*

Wow , great news !
Thanks a lot !!

Best wishes

Gerd


----------



## stonzthro (Jul 12, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!!!

I use this all the time and have been hoping for an upgrade like this!


----------



## bluejay (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you guys kidding? Wow, awesome!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, great news indeed - presume it's 2 separate updates for the 2 libs?


----------



## shakuman (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Cineharp gets time engine and a makeover*

WoW great work Mike =o 

Shaku..


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Cineharp gets time engine and a makeover*

Thanks! Yes, we love our little cineharp - it is so mega useful for composing. 

We are actually abandoning selling the plucking patch as its own unit, so that means all customers who bought the glissandi package only will be getting the plucked harp for free! All future purchases of cineharp will include pluck also.

It's just one update, 2 patches in all. 

Kontakt 3.5 +


----------



## stonzthro (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow - even better!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 12, 2010)

Whoa. And to think - I bought Glissandi when you were giving to Haiti.

Nicest. Sample. Devs. Ever.


----------



## eschroder (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Cineharp gets time engine and a makeover*

You guys are amazing


----------



## bdr (Jul 12, 2010)

Love how you guys don't just put something out then move on. Just using the harp again this week, so glad to see this.


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Cineharp gets time engine and a makeover*

Simply awsome!

 


/Thomas


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok the update emails went out (if you purchased from us @ cinesamples). 

If you purchased through other customers expect emails within the next 24-48 hours. 

If you are a customer and in the next few hours didn't receive an email from us (check your junk folder) contact admin @ cinesamples.com


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 13, 2010)

For those who don't own it, we have reduced the price from $89 to $79. YOWZA!!
http://www.cinesamples.com/products/cineharp/


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 13, 2010)

mikebarry @ Tue Jul 13 said:


> Ok the update emails went out (if you purchased from us @ cinesamples).
> 
> If you purchased through other customers expect emails within the next 24-48 hours.
> 
> If you are a customer and in the next few hours didn't receive an email from us (check your junk folder) contact admin @ cinesamples.com



M&M,

You guys are great! More amazing stuff.

Between you and AndrewK (LASS) -- pinch me I'm dreaming!

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## eschroder (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't speak enough of how awesome your stuff is!


----------



## wst3 (Jul 13, 2010)

MichaelL @ Tue Jul 13 said:


> Between you and AndrewK (LASS) -- pinch me I'm dreaming!


Between Mike&Mike, Andrew, and Troels (and a couple others) I'm in danger of becoming really (REALLY) broke!


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 14, 2010)

You guys are the tops. LOVE the tempo follow. Never thought I'd abandon the EXs24 version but the new update is great. Thanks guys. 

Would love to donate something for it.


----------



## hazza (Jul 14, 2010)

Hope I'm not being rude asking this on a commercial announcements post, but are these the best harp samples out there or are there others to consider? I'm currently using vsl for plucks and I think Sliedlcheck (or is it miroslav?) for glissandos.

Many thanks
Harry


----------



## stonzthro (Jul 14, 2010)

Siedlaczek's glissandos cover about a 4th of what these did BEFORE the time engine - now these glisses are the best around.


----------



## hazza (Jul 15, 2010)

Well then at $79 this sounds like a no-brainer.


----------



## Blackster (Jul 15, 2010)

bought it  ... thanks M&M !! You guys are great !! =o


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 15, 2010)

The only disappointment with this download thing is no M & M coffee mug


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 15, 2010)

bought it too  now downloading..


----------



## musicpete (Jul 15, 2010)

I didn't get no email with an update link... What's wrong with a good old download section on your website? How do I get other updates I may have missed?


----------



## bluejay (Jul 15, 2010)

audun jemtland @ Thu Jul 15 said:


> Niiiice Gui and cover design! Same with voxos,love it.^^
> 
> For those of you who know,does a harp player usually pluck with flesh AND nails, or nails only?



I think it's finger only isn't it? The only time I tried to play a harp the old lady (harpy?) kept yelling for me to stop using my nails ... which I couldn't help being a guitarist.


----------



## musicpete (Jul 16, 2010)

CineSamples @ 15.7.2010 said:


> We do have a download section. [...]



Thank you for the heads up! I really didn't know about that... Will check it out soon.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 16, 2010)

I do not own Cineharp and don't really have a strong enough need to justify it, but seeing that your company cares enough to continue to update the functionality of past products as well as offer these updates for FREE has me seriously looking into your product line!

Thank you for your honest and fair business practices and keep up the great work!!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 16, 2010)

Only had a chance to have the briefest of plays with the update, but I think its made a big difference. Very nice arpeggiator with the pluck program - just press a note and a 2nd and get a glissandi between the two! Thanks again, Mikes.


----------



## muzicphiles (Jul 18, 2010)

fantastic news.... ! 
thanks mnm !!


----------

